# Seedlings Purple stem vs Green stem - Why?



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

With my 3 AI seedlings... why do 2 have green stems and 1 has a purple stem? What does this mean- anything? Will the purple stem plant get purple leaves and bud because that'd be cool.

For example:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104693&d=1237241501
vs
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104694&d=1237241501


----------



## growright35 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dont believe there is a chance of purple bud there. From what I understand purp stems are heat issues or strain, from what i remember.Others here will help more. Mine have always had purp leaf stems and main stem at lower portions but greened up at the top later on.Good Luck


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 17, 2009)

could b a variety of things. i know 1st hand pH &/or over watering will bring this out in alot of strains


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 17, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> could b a variety of things. i know 1st hand *pH *&/or over watering will bring this out in alot of strains


 
There you have it.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:  had it with me first set of cuttings but they green up


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

but my pH is ~5.8 and it only happened to 1 of 3...?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 17, 2009)

pH can be strain dependent and also vary from plant to plant in the same strain. I have seen plants from the same pack of beans take to high nutes and pH swing better then others. Nothing to worry about as long as the foliage remains healthy. You will see that as they get older they become more tolerant to the conditions they are presented with.


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 17, 2009)

Purple stems dont mean a thing.... I have never paid attention to the color of the stems.... I have 2 sprouts right now with purple stems and everything is perfect.... I have had awesome plants grow from a purple stem sprout...

I pay more attention to leaf color and leaf shape.... Are they yellowing? If so is it from the bottom up or starting somwhere else?... Are the leaf tips burnt? Are the leaves curling under or up? The answers to how your plant is feeling is all in the leaves...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> pH can be strain dependent and also vary from plant to plant in the same strain. I have seen plants from the same pack of beans take to high nutes and pH swing better then others. Nothing to worry about as long as the foliage remains healthy. You will see that as they get older they become more tolerant to the conditions they are presented with.



Alright yeah that makes sense...

I was trying to remember from my previous grows whether this happened, I think it did... I don't know why I noticed the difference today because I didn't before. I wish it would stay purple, that'd be sweet! ha

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 17, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I pay more attention to leaf color and leaf shape.... Are they yellowing? If so is it from the bottom up or starting somwhere else?... Are the leaf tips burnt? Are the leaves curling under or up? The answers to how your plant is feeling is all in the leaves...



Thanks Mindz. And no- no yellowing, burnt tips, or curling of the leaves- They seem to be healthy.


----------

